# Blackmagic Cad Drawings



## bluemando (Feb 25, 2014)

I created these AutoCAD files of BlackMagic ATEM-1, ATEM-2, Compact Video Hub & a 3d SmartView Monitor because for some weird reason Blackmagic does not provide them. I could go on and on about (what seems to me) to be Blackmagic's s strange sensibilities regarding website design and documentation support. We seem to be having good experiences with their gear however...
These AutoCAD 2002 files are provided as-is and you can distribute these as you wish. Hope this helps.

Regards,

Tim Garrison


----------

